# Outfit of the Day : Work



## thebeautybible (Oct 22, 2010)

​ 

​ Jumpsuit from Warehouse and shoes from All Saints​ ​ More from me at http://the-beautybible.blogspot.com​


----------



## cetati (Oct 23, 2010)

I love the jumpsuit! It is so cute but still work appropriate.


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 6, 2010)

Excellent!
  	It looks so comfortable, but yet so stylish


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks really comfy. Great outfit!


----------

